# built-in recessed ironing board cabinet



## creative novice

:blink:has any of you ever built a recessed cabinet for the ironing board? i looked on-line and they are all about $2-300.00 i would like to put one in my "office/craft/multi-purpose room" . Not sure of the design and esp. the hardware. if i purchase one, i will end up replacing the door with one matching my office cupboards anyway. i think the back of the board could just have little rollers on it that would run up/down a channel. any links or suggestions....not sure if this is a project i really want to do...julie


----------



## Handyman

creative novice said:


> :blink:has any of you ever built a recessed cabinet for the ironing board? i looked on-line and they are all about $2-300.00 i would like to put one in my "office/craft/multi-purpose room" . Not sure of the design and esp. the hardware. if i purchase one, i will end up replacing the door with one matching my office cupboards anyway. i think the back of the board could just have little rollers on it that would run up/down a channel. any links or suggestions....not sure if this is a project i really want to do...julie


Hey Julie Glad to see you are doing more projects. I was working in a house this past week that had a ruff-in hole in the wall for one. From what I saw it would be a fairly simple project. On an inside wall of your house cut the wall board out from stud to stud about 2 inches lower than your ironing board height and about 3 1/2 foot tall. Cut some 1x4s to line the hole like you would around a window, then nail a sheet of 1/2 plywood on the back of the box you just made. Trim the face out with what ever wood that will match your cabinets, making it look just like the rest of your cabinets. Using your old ironing board as a templet cut out a new ironing board out of some 3/4 or a nice 1x12. Route the edges of the board with no less than a 1/4 round over bit, both sides. Hinge the board off the back wall 1 1/2 inch above the bottom of the cabinet. You will need to make a leg for the front half of the ironing board to keep the board level. Hing the leg to the underside of the ironing board. You can use a magnetic closer on the end of the board to hold it in the closed position. The store bought units come with a timer/receptical to plug the iron into. You set the timer and when the time rund out the iron shuts off. I hope this helps. Handy


----------



## BobbyfromHouston

we have one at our house. it wasn's expensive at all. Would you like the measurements of it?


----------



## creative novice

*ironing board*

would love measurements.....got any pics of the workings? hardware?


----------



## GeorgeC

Handyman said:


> Hey Julie Glad to see you are doing more projects. I was working in a house this past week that had a ruff-in hole in the wall for one. From what I saw it would be a fairly simple project. On an inside wall of your house cut the wall board out from stud to stud about 2 inches lower than your ironing board height and about 3 1/2 foot tall. Cut some 1x4s to line the hole like you would around a window, then nail a sheet of 1/2 plywood on the back of the box you just made. Trim the face out with what ever wood that will match your cabinets, making it look just like the rest of your cabinets. Using your old ironing board as a templet cut out a new ironing board out of some 3/4 or a nice 1x12. Route the edges of the board with no less than a 1/4 round over bit, both sides. Hinge the board off the back wall 1 1/2 inch above the bottom of the cabinet. You will need to make a leg for the front half of the ironing board to keep the board level. Hing the leg to the underside of the ironing board. You can use a magnetic closer on the end of the board to hold it in the closed position. The store bought units come with a timer/receptical to plug the iron into. You set the timer and when the time rund out the iron shuts off. I hope this helps. Handy


Yep! Exactly like the one my Mom had 70 years ago.

G


----------



## Handyman

Here are some photo's you requested. The hinges believe it or not are 3 1/2" door hinges. At the back of the ironing board is a 1" dowel sticking out on each side that rides in a track on each side of the cabinet. But I think it be done by just hinging the ironing board off the back wall.


----------



## creative novice

*thanks for the pics of ironing board wall unit*

hey...thanks for the pics! i see u left the price tag hanging below yours (lol) :laughing:.....i was also imagining it if i just made the recessed unit, then made the ironing board.....hinged it's back edge to the inside of the unit ( a little distance from the actual bottom of the recessed unit) and then on the bottom of the ironing board if i ran a long wedged shaped bracket board on edge, (hinging along its edge to the bottom of the ironing board)..and when lowering the ironing board i could turn that wedge bracket so it supports the ironing board. (to avoid a leg on it, ) i still want it to be sturdy....so , if when i cut into the drywall i ran a 2x6 across the wall studs...i could use it to attach the screws through so it gets a good hold. hummmm....the wall i would use actually has a closet behind it for the next room...i could use a turnbuckle and run cable thru that room and anchor it to the neighbors garage next door:laughing:.....
seriously....when i get a chance i'll try to draw up what i believe might work and you guys can critique it....Handy...I like your plans too and appreciate the info! i do know i'll only have the depth of the wall space, minus the drywall and maybe if absolutely needed the thickness of trim around it ...so it will be shallow...needing to all the while accomodate for the thickness of the board plus padding and cover ... any suggestions for type of wood for the board? oak? i will also more than likely order a door that matches the cupboards in this room (office-sewing-computer and now laundry room) so, i'll need to check on available stock sizes for that too.....this project will probably have to wait 'til spring..hopefully spring of 09! (if it ever gets here, understand we could get a whopper of a storm on monday....could end up with time to work on those plans...hope we keep electric!) julie


----------



## creative novice

*recessed iron board cabinet*

went yesterday to a pennsylvania house warehouse outlet....factory left overs... they sell all kinds of furniture parts and wood pieces in semi or completed progress. they also had new cabinet doors. found one for six bucks that will match great the other cabinets in this room. soooooooo maybe i can get started on that project soon not sure where it is on the list (wine rack re-do, sofa re-upholster, chair re-upholster, finish trim in kitchen, mom's bookshelves, fly to see new grand baby across the country......:no julie


----------



## Jordy3738

creative novice said:


> not sure where it is on the list (wine rack re-do, sofa re-upholster, chair re-upholster, finish trim in kitchen, mom's bookshelves, fly to see new grand baby across the country


Looks to me like the ironing board should be right in there with mom's book shelves and the trip to see the new grand baby.

The book shelves are for the grand babies photos to go on and the ironing board should be done before the trip too. Only because you will need nicely pressed cloths to impress the new little one.


----------



## creative novice

*ironing board*

new baby dr says might be in next weeks plan! :yes: baby will be in upper idaho,,we're in center of west half of pa! mother has me booked for most of saturday, house should have me rest of weekend! trip might be first of march..unsure yet. rush is off due to son lay-off...he'll be around for the event and taking care of the 19 mo old granddaughter.so no rush for me ma to get out there. i'm probably frustrating everyone because i post and plan and do nothing! (garage is unheated) i can't wait til spring! son attempting job in pa...we're waiting and waiting to hear of acceptance...then the rush to move them back! so i sit and post and accomplish little! (my job is stressful too....need my creative energy let loose this spring too!) but anyway...maybe i'll attempt that ironing board thing sunday (and monday is a holiday:yes:! ) jj


----------



## Handyman

Creative novice You can only do what you can do. I think the ironing board project should happen and then the shelve unit. I can't wait to see your finished project.


----------



## creative novice

*still no new g-baby !*

still no work on the ironing board, book shelves, e-center and still no new baby yet. Daughter-i-l going in to hosp in am to be induced if nothing happens tonight....looks like 2nd grandchild will be born on the 2nd of the month as his/her older sister was! i plan to fly to idaho the middle of the month for a too short stay! 

2 grandchildren, wow, i'm really getting old,.... i'm thinking about the lumber i bought and that saying about not buying green bananas..............julie (aka Me ma)


----------



## Handyman

creative novice said:


> still no work on the ironing board, book shelves, e-center and still no new baby yet. Daughter-i-l going in to hosp in am to be induced if nothing happens tonight....looks like 2nd grandchild will be born on the 2nd of the month as his/her older sister was! i plan to fly to idaho the middle of the month for a too short stay!
> 
> 2 grandchildren, wow, i'm really getting old,.... i'm thinking about the lumber i bought and that saying about not buying green bananas..............julie (aka Me ma)


Your not old. Your picture make you look way young.


----------



## creative novice

*my picture*



Handyman said:


> Your not old. Your picture make you look way young.


don't you think i photograph well? :laughing:

story about the picture...
i was the youngest of four...dad always dragged me to go down to the airport to bs to his friends (for hours)...he carried a wallet with the photo holder that was accordion style and could drop out about two feet of pics...he would meet someone new and start to talk about his kids....whip out the pics and undo it one at a time, showing his son (eldest) and down thru with each of us with multiple school pics..then he would talk about his lovely wife, how wonderful she was, the love of his life, the good mother, cook and beutiful woman.....then he would flip to that picture and show them....he luved to see and hear their reaction! :yes: julie


----------



## thegoaltender

Handyman said:


> Here are some photo's you requested. The hinges believe it or not are 3 1/2" door hinges. At the back of the ironing board is a 1" dowel sticking out on each side that rides in a track on each side of the cabinet. But I think it be done by just hinging the ironing board off the back wall.


Anyone know what hardware is used for the swivel in the pictures?


----------



## RCReecer

You could make a cantilever design. You wouldn't need any support leg to drop down, and the whole think would fit between two wall studs. A single 1/10 or 2/10 and an hinge and you'll have everything you need for construction.


----------

